
The Storytelling Computer - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/75/story/the-storytelling-computer
======
justanothersys
Good article which intersects with humanities research into computation and
stories. If you liked this I’d highly recommend the book Expressive Processing
by Noah Wardrip-Fruin.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Expressive_Processing](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Expressive_Processing)

------
debbiedowner
A related short story by Asimov:

[https://sites.ualberta.ca/~eforcier/someday/someday3.xml](https://sites.ualberta.ca/~eforcier/someday/someday3.xml)

------
bmarrow
I think this is cool, but it is also crazy that the direction the author takes
is imagine what this could do...be used to improve American military
intelligence or help the FBI. Seems like pretty limited imagination,
especially for something that is supposedly getting at humans essential story
telling qualities.

